# My puppy peed on a rope chew toy - throw it out?



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

The chew toy, that is. Not the puppy. 

My puppy's favorite toy is one of those short rope chew toy things with a big knot in the middle of it and then frayed ends (specifically made for puppies). Well, he peed on some of it last night. Is there anyway I can wash it? Can I throw it in my washer? Or do I have to throw it out?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

I throw them in the washer when they get grungy.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I throw mine in the washer too


----------



## jluker70 (Mar 14, 2010)

I just bought a few of these because I have 6 four week old pups, needless to say they get pee'd on all the time! I just throw them in the wash with the bedding twice a day and it seems to take the smell right out.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Wash it. After that let it sit out in the sun a bit if you are actually getting in your area. Helps deodorize it completely.

Reminds me of my "genius" dog -- he got a new chew/fetch toy of two tennis balls tied with a short rope between them. I toss it to him in the yard, he runs around with it a bit and then drops it to continue his zoomies. He runs over to the toy, gets a good stance over and pees on it. Then he runs for some more zoomies and 10 minutes later, goes and grabs the toy. He spits it out immediately and comes walking back to me shaking his head and sticking out his tongue while spitting like you would if you'd just bit into a chew toy covered in pee......


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd wash it and see if the pup plays with it. If the pup refuses then I'd throw it out. No point in wasting an expensive dog toy


----------



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I washed it in the washer and it came out just fine!


----------

